# Hunters Chat Room



## philddreamer

While on the sphere's post, some of us hunters couldn't help ourselves from chating on our experiences on game hunting, I would like to use this post for such. 
If this is way out of place, please let me know; is just that some members of this forum also share this same interest, & the comadery that we've experienced here in the forum makes us share the hunting stories, & others, with one another. 

Phil


----------



## silversaddle1

yep!

Winchester 30-30, open sights, Fort Robinson, Nebraska, 2006


----------



## philddreamer

Oz wrote:
Depending on where in WA you are, you should have a decent population of bear. You better be good with a bow and have a 357 on your hip though. Some bears just get pissed with an arrow or 2 stuck in them, go figure. I would like to go bear hunting again but we do not have too many here local (there has been a panther eating peoples dogs and cats here though lately), but a drive north a couple hours and it is good bear country. I wonder what DNR would say if I asked for a bear crop damage tag or 2.

My son started hunting bear last year & this year it paid off. Here are some pic's. It's about 180 lbs, female black bear, but it weighed about 5 tons bringing her up 300ft, thru the steep, thick, wet brush. :shock:
And yes, this area has become more populated with black bears. We saw a lot of signs of them in a wide area. One crossed 40ft right in front of us!


WOW Silversaddle!!! Now that's a "string" of deers! :shock:


----------



## philddreamer

Hey Oz, check this guy out! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## qst42know

Now that will fog your scope. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

philddreamer said:


> Hey Oz, check this guy out! :lol: :lol: :lol:



I remember that picture from the nascar board. Was that you or Phil that just passed away? I'm going to take it that's you. The world is a small place.


----------



## Claudie

I don't understand :?: :|


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Claudie said:


> I don't understand :?: :|



What do you not understand?


----------



## Claudie

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand :?: :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you not understand?
Click to expand...



I got it figured out now.


----------



## joem

Just what my neighborhood needs
A drunk guy in a hot tub shooting at stuff
but still wears his orange cap in case another drunk guy in a hot tub shoots at him


----------



## Anonymous

Here's 1 of 2 hogs that was given to my wife and I last year.I have a pic of my last deer,but after seeing the other deer I am ashamed to post it.


----------



## Anonymous

Seasons starting in a few weeks, can't wait.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer

Mic, don't feel bad. Here's my deer, my one & only deer, ever; 5 years ago! :roll: 
I missed a big elk cow tue am. by 2in to the left. It was between 2 tree trunks. I could see most her belly. Bit over 30yrds; had a little pine branch to the right, so aimed a tad bit left... released & TACK!!!!! :shock: Oh well.

Head'n tomorrow morning to Ca for some sluicing. Happy hunting to you all!

Phil


----------



## Anonymous

Awe isnt that sweet,phil's trying to make me feel better.Here let me paint a picture for you phil,Ok take your deer,bring it back to life,have it mate with another deer,have a baby,then you would have the deer that I shot!
Of course I am kidding,but my deer was pretty darn small.Even the bullet looked back at me and said "You're kidding right?".


----------



## philddreamer

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1

You guys need to come out to Nebraska or Iowa and shoot some real deer. Those ones in my photo... small for around here. There are some real monsters right here on our land in Iowa. A guy can only keep so much meat in the freezer!

And by the way, if your hunting for meat, there is no such thing as a little deer, food is food.


----------



## Anonymous

> And by the way, if your hunting for meat, there is no such thing as a little deer, food is food.


So true,When I was done cleaning it,put the meat in some marinade,fired up the smoker,threw the meat on,and 5 minutes later I had a nice little burger.Did I mention he was small?!?!?!?!
Silver I would love to come out there and do that.A friend of mine goes out west every year and shoots a moose or an elk and says he gets something like 1200 lbs of meat from one.Maybe one day I could afford to do that as well.


----------



## silversaddle1

Well if you ever decide to do it, let me know.

Scott


----------



## andees78

hello 
mic, a smaller deer is harder to hunt.


----------



## Irons

andees78 said:


> hello
> mic, a smaller deer is harder to hunt.



I shot a Fallow Deer in New Zealand. I could only see the tips of her ears in the grass. Nice heart shot. Dead before she hit the ground.


----------



## philddreamer

Scott, how much is a non-resident hunting license & deer tags?

We saw a few deer while in Ca, small black tails. I had some cross the river, 15 feet right by me. We also had a brown bear cross the road in front of our campsite.


----------



## philddreamer

Is that time of the year, again! :mrgreen: 
Bear season opens on the 1st of august in Washington state. My son & I are heading out on sunday for a couple of days. 8)


----------



## butcher

Good luck, have a great time and be careful. oh pack the camera I like the pictures.


----------



## philddreamer

I will Butcher. Thanks!


----------



## philddreamer

BLACK BEAR BOAR DOWN!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous

Heading out here in about an hour to find some hogs,I'll let you guys know in the morning if I get anything.


----------



## TXWolfie

mic said:


> Heading out here in about an hour to find some hogs,I'll let you guys know in the morning if I get anything.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pork fat


----------



## Anonymous

Chuckle.I didn't get a hog,but I saw a huge doe,and a lot of fresh rooting.I'm going back out in the morning.


----------



## Ocean

Where are you hunting Johnnie?


----------



## Ocean

I grew up in Louisiana and have hunted and eaten many creatures.

We have a saying there; "If it flies, walks, swims, or crawls, we will eat it."

I used to go with family to a 40,000 acre island inside the levees in NE Louisiana for deer hunting int he Winter and fishing in the Summer. It is called Davis Island, and was the plantation of Jefferson Davis, the president of the Confederacy. (side note, I'm no Secessionist, but the history is cool.

We had to take our 4 wheel drives onto barges that we would push with John boats across the oxbow lake/bayou left by the changing route of the Mississippi river, over to the island. Of course, the Winter in Lousiana at the river bank is ALWAYS wet and rainy and muddy. Only the most souped up 4WDs could make it up the bank.

One weekend when I was about 17-18, I volunteered to mount a horse and help rouse the deer towards people in tree stands. (I know now that some people find this to be non-sportive, but it is how we did it.)

We were down by the Mighty Mississip in a thicket of small trees growing in the sands left by a previous flood, when the rider to my right, out of view but probably 60-70 yards away from me, shot at a deer and then yelled, "It's coming your way!"

The young doe (we worked closely with the dept of Wildlife to maintain a healthy herd, no predators but us on this island, all though it was the home of the last remaining Eastern Red Wolf pack before a flood drove them from the island into populated ares where they were killed, I believe during the massive flood of the Winter of '72, which completely covered the island.) (side note: Holy Run-On Sentence Batman!) broke from the thicket coming towards me.

As my first time hunting from horse back, I then made a couple of grave mistakes. I dropped the reins in order to use both hands on my shotgun, and THEN, shot directly over the head of my horse!

I hit the young doe, but my horse was understandably spooked by this point.


----------



## Ocean

My normally mellow mare started bucking and turning around, facing 180 degrees away from the direction of the deer and that loud noise.

At this point, I scrabbled to find the reins in my left hand, and channeled John Wayne by twisting around completely in the saddle, and shooting the doe a second time, from the hip.

That is my most exciting hunting tail aside from hunting yellowfin and blackfin tuna, wahoo, and mahi on a 100 mile trip out of the Cape Canaveral basin/inlet, journeying across the Gulf Stream to the fertile fishing grounds on "The Other Side.". On that trip, we overcame many obstacles and hindrances, including failed radar, engine, and 2 trailer flats to score 4 different pelagics.


----------



## philddreamer

Well, we set up camp last weekend with no success. My son left on thur. a.m. & hunted all day, & nada. Yesterday morning he got up late & headed back out, walking for 2 hrs. took a break at a blueberry patch on top of the ridge. After a few minutes of picking & eating berries he heard some noise @ the edge of the slope. He looked down & saw a bear running down hill. It probably was spooked; so my son quickly picked up his rifle, the bear stopped for a moment & that's all me son need. He squizzed the trigger & down went the bear, rolling downhill for another 200 yds. It was a 200 yrd shot. He admits, he wasn't expecting to hit the animal, but he did. 
Here are a few pic's.


----------



## Claudie

Cool pictures. Looks like a load of fun.


----------



## Anonymous

Ocean said:


> Where are you hunting Johnnie?


Bull Creek off of 192. Didn't see anything this morning,but found a great spot.I'm heading back out in the morning.I had better get something soon,it's 100 miles round trip.And I drive a 3/4 ton GMC suburban.
Oh I almost forgot....these were on the way home,but It is illegal to shoot them there.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks Claudie! It's a lot of fun indeed, but lots of hard work, too. For the young guns, that is. :mrgreen: I just sit back & listen to them tell the story over & over.

Johnny, those would make a very nice dinner! I see some also while I'm down in Colfax, CA. 

Ocean, you were fortunate you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Claudie

I have never ran into a bear here but we have the wild turkey in abundance.


----------



## TXWolfie

Claudie said:


> I have never ran into a bear here but we have the wild turkey in abundance.


I ran into 2 black bear, but when your bow hunting in Pennsylvania and you dont have a handgun on your person its alot scarier then ya think. Pennsylvania you cant carry while bowhunting it illegal.


----------



## philddreamer

TX, it used to be the same here in WA. state, no handguns, until this year.
We always carried one when we were deer hunting, though. We've killed deer late in the afternoon & it had been raining, & got dark,so we had to wait for morning only to find the deer half eating by a cougar. Needless to say, we stopped using deer scent on us, too! :mrgreen: 
Or how about running into a sow with cubs... YIKES! :shock: 
And yes, I've heard stories of bow hunters sticking an arrow in a bear & the animal just turns around & charges them. :shock: We rather take no chances, we're in their turf.


----------



## Claudie

We do have the deer and the cougars here. We didn't used to have cougars or bobcats but now we have them both. I think the bobcats have hurt things more than the cougars, hardly ever see a rabbit now a days.


----------



## silversaddle1

We have sooo many of the wild turkey around here. No phesants left anymore. When ever the flock of 50 or so turkeys comes onto our land, I move them along with my .17 HMR. Funny to watch them jump when that round hits right next to them. They are sooooo dumb that I could kill 20 of them before they started running. What a stupid bird.


----------



## butcher

silversaddle1, I do not think they are smart or dumb, they are just being turkey, how could they have survived till these days if they were inferior, pea brain yes, dumb no. well these birds were almost our national bird (but someone liked the bald eagle more).

turkey is not stupid he was made for food, and to serve a purpose, they do this well.

I am bummed, been working so much forgot to get my hunting licence untill the last minute, and at the counter they told me they quit selling them seven minutes ago, I was sure wanting to hunt, my freezer is full so I was not to worried about getting a deer. well guess I will just go panning for gold and exploring old mines.


----------



## philddreamer

" ...well guess I will just go panning for gold and exploring old mines."

That sounds like a good plan to me, brother Butcher! 8)


----------



## Anonymous

I can't begin to tell all of you how bad my night went,while out hunting.I will explain in the morning,I need some sleep in the worst way.


----------



## Anonymous

I am going to try to make this short,mainly because I've told the story so many times already and I am just ready for it to be over.I shot a deer last night.A 4 point buck........a NICE 4 point buck for florida.However there is a new archery law(this year) that stipulates,if the deer does not has 3 points or more on one side,then the antlers must be shorter than 5 inches in length.
I can shoot,a doe,anterless buck,any buck with 1 or 2 points on 1 or both sides(less than 5 inches long) or any other buck with 3 points or more on one side.
Here is the exact wording :
Legal to Hunt - Deer with at least one antler having 3 or more points (each point 1-inch or more in length), antlerless deer (which includes does and bucks with antlers less than 5 inches in length, but not spotted fawn)
See the attachment.Look under archery.I have discussed it with several people and noone seems to know why it is worded that way,but they kept the deer,and let me go with a warning,since I have never been in any trouble before.It killed me to watch them take all that deer meat.View attachment Bull-Creek.pdf


----------



## seawolf

That’s a real bummer. Maybe you and some of the hunting groups can petition to get the law changed for next year.
Mark


----------



## philddreamer

I agree with Mark. 
Will they allow you to bag another deer this year?


----------



## rewalston

I really miss hunting. But, my wife is an animal lover (I LOVE animals too...especially a nice roast) and will not let me hunt for Bambi. I keep telling her that I would leave Bambi alone and just go after his cousins but that just got me a night on the couch. I've never hunted bear though. I have gone deer and elk hunting (once) when I lived in Washington State 15 years ago. Heck she won't even eat fish if I get any...sigh, such is life.

Rusty


----------



## Claudie

My wife used to be that way. Good thing she came around when she did (I think it was the hunger), I was considering trading her off for a good hound dog....


----------



## Anonymous

Funny update: 
If I had shot that deer in *ANY* management area within 30 miles of my house,he would have been legal! The property that I shot it on,is one of a very few that have that stupid requirement.Also a woman from Florida wildlife comission told me that she had never heard of that law,and that the officer could have given me the deer,disputing what the officer said.


----------



## Claudie

Surely an officer wouldn't lie or steal your meat for himself.... :| 
It sometimes saddens me to see how bad the corruption in this country has become.


----------



## Anonymous

Well I don't think that such a bad situation could have turned around so well.I met a very nice young man the night I shot that deer,who helped me track and drag the deer.We have now become very good friends,and hunting buddies.He took me on his boat monday and we heard a bunch of hogs.And last night,I found a dead hog(hit by a vehicle) coming home from hunting.I had passed that same spot on the way hunting about an hour earlier,so I know he had not been there too long,and the hams were still perfect.


----------



## Harold_V

mic said:


> and the hams were still perfect.


Ok! So, fill us in. I have been lead to believe that the majority of wild hogs are nothing more then domestic hogs that have found freedom. Who's to say if they're recently escaped, or have been born from hogs that have been free for several generations?

Bottom line is---how do they taste? Are they similar to domestically raised hogs? Same question for wild turkeys. Anyone willing to say?

Harold


----------



## Anonymous

Wild hogs definitely have what some call a "wild" taste to them.It is unmistakable,and not something you could just pass off to someone without them picking up on it.Some hunters swear that there are tricks you can do to limit that particular taste,but I don't mind it,and Mary and Gab LOVE it.There are differences within the wild taste itself also.For instance,we used to hunt on a property that was owned by Ron Dimenna(Ron Jon's surf shop) and managed by Crisafulli groves for citrus.Year round the property produced hundreds of tons of oranges,grapefruit,tangerines,watermellons, and several other types of citrus,therefore there was a massive overabundance of hogs that ate very well year round.But the meat was almost sweet.You could still tell it was wild meat,but holy cow was it different! On any given night we would pull out 2-3 hogs.Eventually a state run preservation agency shut the property down because it was located directly on the intracoastal waterway and,was home to some animal that was very important to them.Of course I'll post pics if I do.
Most of the meat that I cook,get's cooked in a propane oven (for about 3 hours)that I have situated outside,hooked up to a 100 gallon propane tank.I can run about 30-40 pounds at a time.Mary only cooks hams and shoulders,and she uses a very large slow cooker.She will cook the meat in the slow cooker for about 20 hours.She adds potatoes,carrots,onions,celery....etc for the last 4 hours.Then she extracts just the meat,then her and the kids shred it with forks and add bar-b-q sauce to make pulled pork sandwiches.Then she'll drain the vegetables and put them on the side.
We have eaten wild pork for well over 15 years.To us it is just a part of life,and we love the taste of it.Incidently,yesterday my buddy and I saw 1 hog about 200lbs,and a bunch more that were smaller.My buddy shot one that was about 125lbs. I wasn't able to get a shot on any.Maybe tonight I will be able to get one.Of course I will post pics if I get any.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks for sharing that information, and its true that the taste has to do in great part on what the animals have been feeding, especially in the last few weeks before harvesting. Our experience with bear is to harvest them after they've been feeding on berries, a bit later in the season. This year the berries came in late due to the weird weather pattern we had in the NW, so we didn't see them up high in the blueberry patches until last week. Bears have been low, in the cities eating garbage, but as soon as the blackberries appeared, they moved to the foothills. I told my son, as soon as the blueberries appear in the higher elevations, we'll see our bear & it will be "clean". Sure enough, my son was on top of the ridge that morning eating berries & so was the bear; it was about 30' down the slope until they spooked each other. The bear ran, my son went "bang" & the rest is history.
Gooooood eating! My daughter took a chunck of roast, seasoned it well, baked for about 5 hours in an oven bag & the meat was so tender & clean tasting... :mrgreen: 
I never thought bear meat would be so good tasting.


----------



## Harold_V

Thanks, guys. Great comments. 

Anyone familiar with wild turkeys?

Harold


----------



## nickvc

Well I don't hunt but on the theme of how meat tastes by what it eats look into Spanish hams, they do wonders with pigs and the best ham comes from pigs fed on acorns and nuts and can cost $350+ a kilo :shock: but it tastes exquisite... :lol:


----------



## philddreamer

Sorry Harold I haven't had any experience with wild turkeys, yet.

Nick, in Puerto Rico we prepare hams for the holiday season called "pernil" or "lechon asado", & we season the meat with garlic, black pepper, salt, annatto & bake slowly or grilled. Some folks do the whole pig. We also prepare arroz con gandules, (rice w/pigeon peas)... come on Holiday season!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher

Wild turkey does have a more wild taste than the domestic turkey I have raised.

One time in Texas I shot a turkey who had been eating wild Chile picinoes (a small berry type wild pepper very hot) well the turkey meat was flavored with what he ate pepper.

Most wild meat has a wild taste compared to domestic raised animals, also the meat is somewhat tougher, depending on animals age, and sex (more muscle), an old buck is not as good as young doe, in a deer you can eliminate some of the wild taste by how it is butchered, your normal store bought meat is cut crosswise cutting through several muscles, the sinew, veins and fat, and bone. when preparing wild meat I separate each muscle from bone and other muscles, skinning the muscle of sinew strings that encase the muscle, this also separates what little fat the deer meat may have, (the fat is where allot of the gamey taste comes from, this leaves pure red meat and then is cut crossways across muscle fibers. it takes me about 6- 8 hours to process an already skinned and gutted deer the way I like the meat. venison blackstrap is some of the best meat I can think of, if frying the meat soaking it in milk and then flouring it and frying you would not know your eating wild animal, I grew up on wild game and prefer it over store bought animals meat, I also believe it to be more healthier, not raised in its own filth and shot full of antibiotics and hormones, some animal have been genetically altered through breeding, like some breeds of chickens raised for meat, if you raise them and keep them longer than the time to butcher them(less than a year old) you will have some of the sorriest looking bird's you can imagine so fat they can not walk, losing all their feathers cancers all over them, you would not want to eat such an unhealthy looking animal.

Phildreamer’s enjoy those steaks; I am sitting here with my mouth watering thinking of them.


----------



## Anonymous

Harold_V said:


> Thanks, guys. Great comments.
> Anyone familiar with wild turkeys?





butcher said:


> Wild turkey does have a more wild taste than the domestic turkey I have raised.


I agree.We are overrun with wild turkeys here in florida,and they do have a wild taste to them,but like I said about the hogs,we like the wild taste,so it is not a problem.


----------



## rewalston

The only wild turkey I'm familiar with (and love) comes in a bottle, best served in a rock glass over ice 

Rusty


----------



## TXWolfie

Harold_V said:


> Thanks, guys. Great comments.
> 
> Anyone familiar with wild turkeys?
> 
> Harold


Harold,
Wild Turkey do have thier own taste and yeah they do have a sort of wild taste to them they taste alot better I think then farm raised. Since they graze on bugs and other plants that us humans cant eat and things that we can digest without getting sick and or dying. I have eaten alot of turkey thru the years living in Pennsylvania I also ate a few eggs. In fact I have eaten duck, quail, grouse, turkey, pheasant, woodcock, chukkar, snipe and I think thats all for birds. The only thing wild I havent eaten was hog maybe I will get a chance living here in Texas. If you dont get your chance to eat any wild turkey when I get back to Pa in a year I will send ya some when I get it.

Rich


----------



## Harold_V

Thanks, Wolfie. 
I'm curious, more than anything. 

Washington State has wild turkeys, although I'm not convinced they are indigenous to our area. They have been transplanted, and appear to be thriving. If memory serves, there's three different varieties. They are considered a game bird, here, so there's a season. We've seen them a couple times, but I no longer hunt. Not likely to encounter one anytime soon! 8) 

Harold


----------



## philddreamer

While doing a search on the internet trying to find a formula for estimating the weight of a black bear, I found this interesting piece of information @ wiki:
"Some specimens may develop a white “crescent moon” mark on the chest. This white mark, which is constant in Asiatic black bears, occurs in only 25% of American black bears."
The bear my son bagged has a "crescent moon"; interesting! 8)


----------



## TXWolfie

Harold_V said:


> Thanks, Wolfie.
> I'm curious, more than anything.
> 
> Washington State has wild turkeys, although I'm not convinced they are indigenous to our area. They have been transplanted, and appear to be thriving. If memory serves, there's three different varieties. They are considered a game bird, here, so there's a season. We've seen them a couple times, but I no longer hunt. Not likely to encounter one anytime soon! 8)
> 
> Harold


Yeah I do believe there is 3 different types 2 that I know of in fact not alot of people know the Wild Turkey was suppose to be the national bird and not the Bald Eagle but you probably know that if you read that wiki about them. The ones your talking about are probably from the east coast and pennsylvania has like 3million just in that state alone. And from alot of talk, Pa did alot of swapping with other states for other animals in trade. I have seen papers that Pa traded with Montana 100,000 wild turkey for 100 timber wolves. Now Pa denies this whole allegation but its tough to deny when its in the reports of the game commision. When I was living there the game commision thought it would be a kewl idea to add Golden Pheasant and to see if they would populate and grow as a game species. Their idea was a great one but the one thing that put a damper on it was they dont fly, so basically sitting ducks for hunters and animals that would prey on them.

Rich


----------



## TXWolfie

philddreamer said:


> While doing a search on the internet trying to find a formula for estimating the weight of a black bear, I found this interesting piece of information @ wiki:
> "Some specimens may develop a white “crescent moon” mark on the chest. This white mark, which is constant in Asiatic black bears, occurs in only 25% of American black bears."
> The bear my son bagged has a "crescent moon"; interesting! 8)


I always thought and remember this from growing up that only the asiatic black bear with the white under its chin can and will climb tree's. There is also brown bear that have that white crescent moon on its chest. I could be wrong but I watch alot of shows like discovery and all them other shows that give knowledge. And if memory serves me correct they are trying to see if brown and black bear actually will find mates and populate offspring, that would be one hell of a black bear. But since some brown bear have those markings and black bear are not suppose to thats why they wanna see if the possibility is there.
I have run into 3 black bear while bow hunting, and from my experience I have noticed 1 thing I can run really fast.
Rich


----------



## philddreamer

Our black bears CAN climb, check the picture! :shock: :lol: 
I understand that grizzlies can also climb trees. 
Many animals can interbreed, but in captivity; but as I understand, the bigger brown bear will eat the smaller black bears in the wild. 

I read the black bears in the eastern US are much bigger than the ones out west, almost double in size. No wonder you ran so fast! :mrgreen:

P.S.
Sorry, been having trouble downloading from e-mailed pic's.
I guess I can't post Bitmap pictures...


----------



## TXWolfie

philddreamer said:


> Our black bears CAN climb, check the picture! :shock: :lol:
> I understand that grizzlies can also climb trees.
> Many animals can interbreed, but in captivity; but as I understand, the bigger brown bear will eat the smaller black bears in the wild.
> 
> I read the black bears in the eastern US are much bigger than the ones out west, almost double in size. No wonder you ran so fast! :mrgreen:








879lb black bear
http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20101119/NEWS/11190341/-1/NEWS

This is the county i used to hunt, but definately not one of the bears I ran into. But I do know that isnt the biggest. Unsure if she ever got caught but there is a female that tops 1000lbs back in 2002


----------



## Anonymous

:shock: Um excuse me sir,but you have a tyrannosaurus rex in your garage.Would you like me to take care of that problem?

"Shhhhhh ..........be vewy vewy qwiet. I'm hunting king kong.Heheheheheheh"

Don't worry mom,I'll take care of that stain on the floor.........here,we'll just throw this rug over it.

......and in other news.......ralph,the 900 pound bear is still missing from the zoo.

HEY DAD,COME LOOK AT THIS MASSIVE BEAR IN THE BACK YARD.........(BANG)............nevermind

Honey,I think we have a racoon problem,the trash is scattered everywhere again,only this time the can is gone.

.......and in other news, authorities believe they found ralph,but when they tried to stoot him with a tranquilizer gun,they could not hit him.Apparently he made some sort of body armour out of what looks like a trash can.Fortunately a local man showed up with a rifle and took care of business.

Hey mom......what's for breakfast? :idea: 

The locals had no idea how crazy neighbor joe was gonna store all that meat.......then they noticed that every restaurant in town had a special on bear burgers.

Game warden: Excuse me sir,did you have a license to kill that bear
Crazy Joe: Look at the size of this bear that I killed with my two hands,now look at the size of you.
Game warden:Have a nice day sir.

..........and in other news,someone killed bigfoot!


----------



## wrecker45

did my road trip to thunder bay this past week. it was awsome.just found out my son was up there to. him and his buddys got 2 moose... :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie

Do you mean two "meese" :|


----------



## Anonymous

No he meant meeses.


----------



## TXWolfie

Ok why the heck would someone shot poor little defensles mice or mice's or is it meeses?????????????? AND why would ya need a gun just grab them with a fishnet.


----------



## wrecker45

our meeses up here can weigh up to 2000 lbs. :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer

"...our meeses up here can weigh up to 2000 lbs. "

Wow!!! That would require one "whale" of a net! :lol: 

And WOW, that's one BIG bear!!! :shock: 

A friend of mine sent me pic's of a BIG PIG shot in MO., but I'm having trouble loading the pic's, too.


----------



## philddreamer

Well, hunting season came & went... 
My son bagged a black bear boar & a spike buck. Today we got back from 6 days of elk hunting, but couldn't get a shot off fast enough. 

Hopefully there'll be next year! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Anonymous

Courtesy of Phildreamer


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

Congratulations, that ought to produce a couple of nice sides of bacon.


----------



## Anonymous

No he wasn't the one to shoot this magnificent creature,but he was fotunate enough to aquire photos of it.


----------



## Claudie

:shock: Glad we don't have those here....


----------



## Smack

Went hunting for something that don't bite back. The big one on the right is 8" long, 49 in that spot but I did leave about 5 out there that were too far gone.


----------



## philddreamer

Smack, what type of mushrooms are those?


----------



## Smack

Morel, and those are the yellow variety. I like the black better, though they are usually smaller. You should have Morel's in Washington.


----------



## Geo

we have ferel hogs in alabama. ive never seen one that big, but i have seen some big ones.i was hunting ginseng and walked up on a very large boar that seemed to be rooting up a yellow jacket nest.he was already angry (or it just seemed that way to me) but he didnt charge. he was grunting and snapping at the wasp so i backed up slowly till i was out of sight and left that part of the woods for the rest of the day.


----------



## Harold_V

Smack said:


> Morel, and those are the yellow variety. I like the black better, though they are usually smaller. You should have Morel's in Washington.


Yes, we do have them here, but I've found them only once. Saw them from the driver's seat in a horse pasture, as I drove by. Harvested about a dozen, many years ago. They were the black variety, and absolutely delicious. Chanterelles (white and orange) are big business here in Washington, but I'll take a Morel over them any day, . 

Harold


----------



## joem

:?: 
I know they are mushrooms but how do you use them in a recipe?


----------



## Smack

Clean them in fresh water, cut in half, heat frying pan, add butter, add mushrooms and cook till done :mrgreen: 

Some like to batter them but I think that ruins the flavor.


----------



## Harold_V

Smack said:


> Clean them in fresh water, cut in half, heat frying pan, add butter, add mushrooms and cook till done :mrgreen:
> 
> Some like to batter them but I think that ruins the flavor.


Yep! Pretty simple. 
I like a little lemon on them (with butter), along with salt and pepper. No batter. 

Harold


----------



## Geo

in my younger (and stupider) years, ive tried the mushrooms that make you hallucinate.as i remember, everyone of them had some kind of maggot in the cap.they were boiled and only the juice was consumed.since then the thought of eating fly maggots have turned me off wild mushrooms. i do love the farmed varieties though.


----------



## philddreamer

When hunting early in the season, we always run into mushrooms pickers. As far as I know, they're after the Chanterelles. 
I believe I've seen the Morel's, but not knowing the safe mushrooms from the poisonous, I leave them alone. I'll try to learn to identify them, so this season I'll pick me up some. 8) 
Thanks!
Phil


----------



## darshevo

My girlfriend is very well versed in plant life so she keeps me from getting into all form of bad flora (heck, I didn't even know what poison oak looked like til we met, and I spend half my summer tramping around in the woods) 

Her analogy for the Morels is to look for the caps that look like expanded steel


----------



## Smack

When I get them home first thing I do is get a big bowl, mix up some salt water and let them soak for about an hour.

Geo, the cutting in half then rinsing gets rid of any bugs and at that point the salt water has killed them. A little protein never hurts right?


----------



## Harold_V

philddreamer said:


> When hunting early in the season, we always run into mushrooms pickers. As far as I know, they're after the Chanterelles.
> I believe I've seen the Morel's, but not knowing the safe mushrooms from the poisonous, I leave them alone. I'll try to learn to identify them, so this season I'll pick me up some. 8)
> Thanks!
> Phil


Phil,
Be very careful of picking mushrooms that look like Morels. While they're perfectly safe, there are some that are very similar in appearance that are not. Same goes for Chanterelles. They don't have true *gills*, but there is a mushroom that looks like them that does have. It, too, is not safe to eat. Make sure you have someone to keep you safe if you pursue mushrooms. Some are deadly (the Destroying Angel, for example). It's a fun hobby, with much to learn. I wish I knew more. 

Harold


----------



## pinman

Awesome haul smack!!


----------



## stihl88

Guys, I'm no Mycologist but i am studying the subject at the moment.

If you want a good general book to most of the common mushrooms from around the world then i would highly recommend this one
http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Fungi-Life-Size-Hundred/dp/0226721175#reader_0226721175

It's a good all rounder with a good description of fungi and also tells you if the fungi you have identified are edible or not.

Now, the age old argument of whether you should wash your mushrooms or not is a different subject all together :!:


----------



## Smack

The false Morel's have a stem that goes all the way up the inside to the top of the mushroom where it is connected. A real Morel's stem stops at about the bottom of the bell. I hate seeing those false Morel's, Mother Nature is cruel.


----------



## Oz

Smack said:


> Mother Nature is cruel.


Mother Nature is selective.


----------



## publius

So, what is it in some mushrooms that make them toxic? And does throwing a silver coin into the pot tell you if they are poison?


----------



## Irons2

publius said:


> So, what is it in some mushrooms that make them toxic? And does throwing a silver coin into the pot tell you if they are poison?



False Morels contain Hydrazine. You could use them for a reducing agent, perhaps. :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker

Finally, got to drop a line in today for about 20 minutes. Pulled out a couple small ones, and the last one ended up being a five pounder. 

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## pinman

Was at the middle fork of the tuolumne river this past weekend. 
http://i.imgur.com/ptFaD.jpg
Wild morels and fresh trout for dinner.


----------



## pinman

These are from earlier in the season. 
Launching at muir beach. 
http://i.imgur.com/d0vrF.jpg
This trap was heavy! Had 13 keepers in it. 
http://i.imgur.com/KH0mF.jpg


----------



## acpeacemaker

I hope no one minds my pictures. I got one more 30 minute outing today. Caught an 8 pounder on the third cast. 
-Andrew


----------



## Anonymous

Holy Cow!Hopefully I will be posting some bass pics soon.I just finished my boat last week and it kicks butt!It's a 19' Nitro with a 150 Johnson,it gps'd around 50mph with almost a full tank(32 gallons),3 people,and 3 batteries.With 1 person,2 batteries,and 10 gallons it should be around 60.But honestly,I dont need to go that fast,and probably won't,unless I'm in a tourney.


----------



## acpeacemaker

Thanks, I've always been a die hard so to speak. 8) The boat sounds nice, and a tourney sounds like fun right now, a lot of the bass are in the shallows. Not to mention the prize money can be really good sometimes. I have had a ton of people today ask me if I kept that one. I just kind of laugh to myself and say no I haven't kept any fish for a long time. To me theres no real reason why I need to take a fish that large home. When I could take several smaller ones and be fine.
-Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker

One more fish picture. I don't really like cats, they sometimes remind me of big oversized slugs. But, I was very happy to see her grinning ear to ear. Before she got sick, we used to sometimes go to the lake two to three times a week. Today was a good day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

very nice catfish. i prefer catfish over scaled fish.catfish has few bones compared to a bream or bass. i think of them as chickens of the water. some people dont like them because they are bottom feeders and will eat carrion. well, anyone that has raised chickens to eat know that yard chickens will eat anything and i mean ANYTHING!!


----------



## stihl88

acpeacemaker said:


> One more fish picture. I don't really like cats, they sometimes remind me of big oversized slugs. But, I was very happy to see her grinning ear to ear. Before she got sick, we used to sometimes go to the lake two to three times a week. Today was a good day. :mrgreen:



Looks like you Mom has been out "Noodling" with that beast.


----------



## acpeacemaker

You make a good point, I've known a few people that live on the lake and catfish are their chicken's. Their deep freeze is always stocked up with cat steaks. From what I understood, they have come up with multiple recipe's to make it not even taste like fish.

I couldn't imagine noodling with a fish like that or bigger, that is one thought that still scares the daylights out of me! :lol: 

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## glorycloud

Nice fish Andrew! 

What were you doing, practicing on the first two casts? :lol: 

Looks like a pond fish to me. I love small bodies of water where
the sound of screaming gasoline engines is never heard. 8)


----------



## Irons2

glorycloud said:


> Nice fish Andrew!
> 
> What were you doing, practicing on the first two casts? :lol:
> 
> Looks like a pond fish to me. I love small bodies of water where
> the sound of screaming gasoline engines is never heard. 8)



I like hearing the thump of a DuPont Spinner in a small pond. Get 'em all with one cast.


----------



## acpeacemaker

You have a good eye glorycloud, your correct the eight lb. is a pond bass. I enjoy small bodies of water just as much, but this one is only a couple hundred feet from a good sized lake.(so the noise can still be there) I always wanted to enter a main bass circuit, but never had the funds to travel on it.  
One of my favorite things to do is grabbing a 5 weight fly rod and going with what we call pond jumping. It's a blast.

Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## Palladium

As a child my father was a commercial fisherman among other things. I grew up on The Tennesse river here in Al near Guntersville. Geo can probaly attest to this. We have some awesome cat fishing on this river. I remember we would run slat boxes and trot lines and fill the boat up with fish. I mean literally fill up the boat up to the point water was trying to come over the sides. We built all of our equipment we used. We would take them all down to the fish market, which is now closed by the way because of farm raised cat fish Blahhh, and get paid like bandits. It was hard work, but it was honest work and paid well back then. It's a dying trade so to speak. The river is still approved, one of the few I might add, that you can still sell the fish from and be USDA approved. Only problem is locating a processor close by. Yeah..... good luck with that. Nobody has commercially fish parts of that river in years, I could clean up and have thought about it from time to time. Largest cat I ever caught was 152 pounds and I caught it in 6 ft of water! Yep! 6 ft of water. Those ain't the ones you really want but boy do they make for some good conversations at the dock. lol


----------



## Geo

yep, i spent many nights running trot lines. there was a market in decatur up until last year. another source of income that paid well was mussel diving. hey Palladium, i worked in your neck of the woods, Tar vat, north sauty creek it was about 40-50 feet deep, then we worked between 69 and 431, its about 70-80 foot deep and of course we worked honeycomb creek, it was shallow at 20 foot deep. we averaged about $500 a day. im sure you remember that couple of years all the dive boats were on the river with the striped flags out.


----------



## Palladium

Yep! i remember it well. Ever fish Short Creek? I caught that 152 lb cat about 100 yards off the state park beach there in Guntersville. I know that area well. Ever go up to south sauty around Morgan's cove and fish when the strip are running? Town creek? And the crappie are to die for when the willow flies are hitting around Bucks island. Honey comb creek was where i had my camper set up for awhile to. I love Guntersville.


----------



## Geo

yep, fished south sauty many times. when the willow flies come out, you pull up to the bank and tie a string to a limb overhanging the water and back out a 20-30 feet and anchor and wait. when the limb gets loaded with flies, yank the string and throw a cricket or a fly bait in the middle of the swarm. shoot man, you would get a fish every strike. ive even caught a few crappie like that.


----------



## Palladium

Geo said:


> yep, fished south sauty many times. when the willow flies come out, you pull up to the bank and tie a string to a limb overhanging the water and back out a 20-30 feet and anchor and wait. when the limb gets loaded with flies, yank the string and throw a cricket or a fly bait in the middle of the swarm. shoot man, you would get a fish every strike. ive even caught a few crappie like that.



Fly rod that's the trick! :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker

152 lbs, thats awesome! Was it a flathead? The largest around that size I've seen was when I ran into Virgil Ward one day up at Truman Dam. I remember him and another guy having a hard time pulling that cat up the rocks. That was a neat day cause I got to see a huge fish and meet a fishing legend.
They still hang catfish heads on the fence posts down here, anyone else run into this?


----------



## Palladium

Blue cat. I use to sit under the old river bridge and catch 40-60 lb cat's all night long in 60 ft of main channel. God what a rush! That area of the Tennessee river is mostly spring feed from the surrounding mountains and creeks. The water is deep, cold, free flowing, and the fish grow healthy and large.


----------



## Geo

the water depth from 69 to the dam goes from 80 to about 110 feet at the most. the deepest is the bluff on the left going up to the dam. im glad i couldnt see anything that deep because i think i would have come unglued if i had seen some of the fish i heard while i was down there. theres some deep grunts you can feel more than hear that deep. the scariest thing i found on the bottom was a bag of garbage, when i realized what it was, i got worried it might have a body inside because it was squishy. :shock: but it was just garbage.

i did find a baby doll one day that shook me up so bad i had to come up and go home for the day.


----------



## Palladium

Wish i had a picture of it to show even today. The only picture i know we took of it was at the state park service station and it was a Polaroid. There i was a skinny 16 year old boy trying to stand up and hold that catfish while standing on the truck tailgate. The fish weighed more than i did. lol No Kidding!!!! They hung that picture on the wall with all the others and for a minute i was the cock of the walk. All them old men giving me pats on the back and a " That a boy! " comment. Now i'm that old man. Here's a picture to give you an idea of that size fish (142 lb). Funny thing is he wasn't even caught on a line. He got rolled up in one of my nets and rolled til he tangled himself up. At first i thought my net was hung on bottom or a stump. So i put the boat in reverse to see if it would give any. Some times you get drift wood of something in it and you can just tell. Well i could tell i wasn't hung on bottom and it just felt dead and heavy. So i stated to pull net and all the sudden that big suckers head broke water and it wasn't until then i think i was that scared. My hand was right there and he broke water and went to raising hell. I figure he tired himself out and was just playing possum until he broke water. I went from one end of that boat, the front, all the way to the motor. lol Had to shot him with a 22 to make sure.

Now I want to go fishing.


----------



## acpeacemaker

Good God that thing looks like it has diabetes!!!! Very nice! My most largest fish would be the hybrid/striper and a few paddlefish. Oh and I forgot one was an alligator gar. I have a picture somewhere, showing they were as big as our jon boats. Anyone hunted these with a bow?

-Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker

I started thinking about it and I don't think it would be such a horrible idea to have a small GRF fishing tourney. It would have to be based on the honor system being people are from all over. However, it might give some a good reason just to get out and go. Heck that could maybe even be the contest, just to get out. 
I'm just curious how many would try to use it as an excuse later on when the wife/special other says,"Where do you think your going?" Ummmm....Were having a Grf fishing tourney. Then a, "I don't think so that was over two months ago!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

Brad Paisly - im gonna miss her. now that man loves to fish. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

acpeacemaker said:


> Then a, "I don't think so that was over two months ago!"


Lol....
"Yes but honey,it"s a charity tourney,to help other members out,OH and by the way,it's a weekly tourney."


----------



## Smack

pinman said:


> Was at the middle fork of the tuolumne river this past weekend.
> http://i.imgur.com/ptFaD.jpg
> Wild morels and fresh trout for dinner.


 
Those look whole in the pan, :shock: you don't half them? Hate the idea of a slug getting stuck up there and adding a little unwanted protein to the diet.


----------



## acpeacemaker

If you look down in the bottom left of the pan those look like halves. We used to half them and then soak them in a light saltwater, and they always cleaned up nicely. I love morels.


----------



## pinman

Yep halved, rinsed, and fried in butter. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Anonymous

My son and I caught these beauties this morning.


----------



## jimdoc

Wow, that one has a cell phone. Look out he may be calling for help!

Jim


----------



## acpeacemaker

Awesome Mic! I am in the Colorado mountains as we speak, and tomorrow I'll be after some brookies. I hope these fish aren't cell phone equipped yet. :lol: 

-Andrew


----------



## Anonymous

acpeacemaker said:


> I hope these fish aren't cell phone equipped yet.





jimdoc said:


> Wow, that one has a cell phone. Look out he may be calling for help!


Lol......
That is what got him in trouble in the first place....he called for help,and I caught them too....lol.


acpeacemaker said:


> Awesome Mic! I am in the Colorado mountains as we speak, and tomorrow I'll be after some brookies.


Very nice Andrew.Can't wait to see what you catch!Hopefully I will be going out in a few hours to get the one that I missed this morning.....it was about 24-26 inches.One of the largest trout I've ever seen.


----------



## Geo

funny how the biggest is always the one that got away. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## philddreamer

Our youngest brother, Ricky, was visiting Orlando in 2010. Our brother Carlos took him "pond hoping" & Ricky caught this 12 pounder. 

Phil


----------



## Palladium

jimdoc said:


> Wow, that one has a cell phone. Look out he may be calling for help!
> 
> Jim



A funny story. My cats love to hunt because where I live is all woods. I come home to find some of the darnedest things laying in my yard sometimes. Snakes, birds, rabbits, you name it. Well the other day i'm out in the yard with my 5 year old and my cat Victor has killed a squirrel and brought it up. I took a picture of the squirrel and was sending it to a couple of friends when I noticed something strange in the picture and my kid ask me about it. My son looks at me and says “ what happened to the squirrel ?” Without hesitation I said “ See son I told you smoking would kill you” It was the cigarettes that got him. Rotfl


----------



## Anonymous

Well I caught the trout that I missed yesterday.......and his buddies.I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Anonymous

Ok here they are.They were 16",19",22",and 24".As I was pulling up the 24" trout,I was fighting to keep it out of a dolphin's mouth! Just as I lifted it out of the water,the dolphin came about 2 feet out of the water to get it......thank god I was on a pier,where I was able to lift it about 6 feet out of the water.


----------



## philddreamer

Hi Johnny!
I thought those looked like sea trout!

Phil


----------



## Anonymous

Hey Philly Philly!
Yes they are.Hunter caught the smallest,and second largest ones in the first picture(15",and 18").He was freaking out.I am taking him back out in the morning.
Johnny


----------



## acpeacemaker

That had to be one of the worst fishing trips I ever had. I was fishing for some brookies and searching for some placer deposits on some land close and above timberline that I grew up around. I rented a new Jeep Patriot for the week not wanting to put so many miles on my own truck. Being that I would be making several trips from Missouri to Colorado for moving reasons. 

Well, when I came down from timberline getting ready to go down a very steep mountain pass it died on me. No warning signs, no sounds, just flat out died. Hurrying, to struggle and figure out what it was and knowing cars were coming down behind me. I quickly coasted with no power steering for well over a mile. Then walked to the nearest town and finally got a cell signal. I called the rental company and they told me it would be till almost 1:00 am before they could get anyone to me. They asked about me staying in a hotel there where I was. I was supposed to be in another town 2 1/2 hours away and the hotel was almost $250 a night. When they showed up they brought us a nice compact Toyota Corolla and said it was all they had. I wanted to call the person on the phone so many names, but I knew it wouldn't do any good. Anyone try and squeeze four kids and two adults in a Corolla, and drive 11 hours? ughhh..... Not only that this car was way cheaper to rent than what I initially had. I just got back to Missouri and argued with the people of what we should pay. 

Not to bad, walked away satisfied. And of course I will be back in the mountains next week.  

-Andrew


----------



## philddreamer

Well, my son his 11 year boy and I have been going after them bears agai this hunting season, and yesterday we hit the jackpot!!! 8) 
Two Black Bear Boars, about 250 pounds a piece. They were in the right spot; 340 yds shots. The first one went down, but we couldn't see what happened to it. So, 30 seconds later, a bear appears, (we thought it was the same), he was broadside and I took a shot. My son spotted for me, "340 yds, aim 3" hi; so I did and the impact sent the bear rolling a good 10 feet! It moaned for about 10 seconds, and then silence. We went to pick this bear up, and lo and behold, the first bear was 40 yds down hill in a pool of blood and still alive. One 45 slug into the chest and was dead. Then the "fun" part, hauling them both out over half a mile.
We shot them at 7:40 am; got done skinning them at 10 pm. What a day! 

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## philddreamer

A couple more pic's of our bears. The one has a white mark on the chest and the other bear is amber with a golden mohawk.


----------



## butcher

looks like your freezer will be full.


----------



## Jimmi

Yesterday's score 28 pounds 12 inch beard and 1.5 ish inch spurs. Should score between 79.4 and 80.6 on the National Wild Turkey Federation record book.
Shot from the ground while stalking with a longbow that I made. The arrow (that went through his head) was fletched with turkey feathers from the last trophy bird that I harvested. Made for a long and scary walk out of the woods. Being there's been a cougar out there as of late.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

Nice looking bird! Hope you had a couple of extra arrows.


----------



## Noxx

Doing my firearm and hunting license in two week-ends. I'll probably get a .223 and hunt small game like coyotes.


----------



## philddreamer

Nice bird, Jimmi!
I'll have to try turkey hunting one of these seasons.

Noxx, you'll enjoy every minute of it!

On another note, I just got back my trophy last week! My first black bear! 8) 
Phil


----------



## Jimmi

That is a really nice looking Bear Mount. The bow I used for the turkey I had originally built to hunt bear with. But my friend in the Upper Peninsula has died now and I have nowhere to go. It's still really fun to smoke a turkey or anything else with it though. As for extra arrows, you don't really need them. At least when you shoot the bird through the head with the first one, lol. Time to go buy another turkey tag and see if I can get two. I also have another deer tag to fill before the season ends
Knox you're really gonna love it if you haven't done it already. 
On a side note this turkey is going to go the way of my last one and become one giant birdzilla of a turducken!!! Oooooo I can't wait.


----------



## Jimmi

Also before I forget. Thank you for the compliments everybody.


----------



## Noxx

Jimmi said:


> Knox you're really gonna love it if you haven't done it already.



I just have too many hobbies already...


----------



## Auful

philddreamer said:


> Nice bird, Jimmi!
> I'll have to try turkey hunting one of these seasons.
> 
> Noxx, you'll enjoy every minute of it!
> 
> On another note, I just got back my trophy last week! My first black bear! 8)
> Phil



Nice looking Bear!


----------



## TBarrow

Jimmi said:


> Shot from the ground while stalking with a longbow that I made.



That is a very nice looking longbow. Was it your first? Nothing like hunting with something you've made yourself.


----------



## Jimmi

Thanks for asking... No that bow is not the first one I've made. I believe it's the fifth. The one pictured is a laminate bow with a hickory belly, bamboo core and fiberglass back.. The tips are Osage orange. Other bows I've made have been made from mulberry, Osage and white oak/ glass. I also just got the materials for my four year old sons first bow. Can't wait to get started on it, just have to finish washing the silver I'm working on first.


----------



## MMFJ

I'm not really a gun person, but even I thought this needed passing along......

Caught on Camera: Joe Biden admits gun control will not stop mass shootings...:
https://twitter.com/NYSRPA/status/301825673335537664


----------



## Geo

a distant relative of mine.

http://whnt.com/2013/03/01/walker-county-man-lands-70-pound-striped-bass/


----------



## Palladium

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Geo




----------



## MEANIE

A small kansas deer i shot


----------



## philddreamer

We had another safe and productive hunting season!
My son bagged a black bear and a deer. I bagged a deer, so, we have plenty of meat in the freezers!

Phil


----------



## solar_plasma

Just curious....do you eat those bears? Aren't they full of trichina worms? And if so, how long do you have to cook them in order to kill the trichinellas?


----------



## niteliteone

solar_plasma said:


> Just curious....do you eat those bears? Aren't they full of trichina worms? And if so, how long do you have to cook them in order to kill the trichinellas?


I don't know about Bear meat having these worms, But they are very common in Pork and as long as it is properly cooked, they present no problem to us. Yuk :!: 
It is very important to cook ALL meat fully (not rare) to kill off organisms that can harm us.


----------



## philddreamer

Solar wrote:


> Just curious....do you eat those bears? Aren't they full of trichina worms?


Yes we do, Solar, and it is good eating when harvested in the months of august and september when they are feeding on blueberries! And you're correct, some may carry worms.


> And if so, how long do you have to cook them in order to kill the trichinellas?


First of all, we take care when we butcher them by using gloves... then the meat is placed in the freezer for several months, that kills any eggs that might be present in the meat. And we cook the meat hot enough and long enough to make it safe for eating.

Tom wrote:


> I don't know about Bear meat having these worms, But they are very common in Pork and as long as it is properly cooked, they present no problem to us. Yuk It is very important to cook ALL meat fully (not rare) to kill off organisms that can harm us.


Yes, bears like pigs, may carry these worms... but as you stated, if properly cooked, they're safe to eat. Even beef is recommended to be fully cooked because of e-coli and other bugs; more so wild game! Also, fresh fish, like salmon...

Thank you gentlemen for your input!

Phil


----------



## butcher

Phil, like you and your son had a great time, and I am sure its nice to have all of that good meat in the freezer, I sure would like a little tender back-strap :lol: 

I bet your busy smoking meat and making jerky,and sausage, darn I am getting hungry for some of that good tasting meat.


----------



## moose7802

I miss whitetail hunting!!! I am originally from WI but live in SoCal now so the only hunting I get to do now is waterfowl. My dad owns 127 acres of wooded hunting land back home that I really miss being able to hunt. I am going to make it back next year for rifle season and can't wait. It actually starts this Saturday so I'm sure my dad will be sending pics and rubbing it in what he's gotten to kill! Glad to see there at other hunters on here

Tyler


----------



## pinman

http://i.imgur.com/5yMOlzD.jpg
The results of my day of hunting this Saturday.


----------



## philddreamer

Yummy! 

We also had a successfull hunting season! I bagged a deer and my son, too; plus he also bagged a black bear!

He went hunting with his friend in So. Washington and pick some chanterelle mushrooms, and I tell you, they are delicious! 
When he got back, he cooked some spaghetti with ground deer meat and the chanterelle mushrooms, Brother that's good stuff!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Shark

I can not believe I missed this thread. But here is a picture that always make's me smile. My "guide" and a man I considered a friend from our first meeting, Jerry Wendt (right), retired teacher, later worked for and even later retired as Dean from the University of San Jacinto, in Texas.


----------



## philddreamer

Talk about bringing home the bacon! :lol:


----------



## Harold_V

Shark said:


> here is a picture that always make's me smile.


Talk to us a little about those wild hogs. How do they taste compared to domestic critters?
How large was the one pictured, and how does it rate amongst hogs? How large can they (and do they) get? 

Thanks!

Harold


----------



## Shark

The one in the picture was around 325 pounds. Two days before there was another one shot that went 265 pounds. The average weight in that area is usually in the 225 to 250 range, but quite a few will make it to around 400 pounds and more. Some areas produce some really big ones, there was one killed here in Alabama with a pistol that went over 600 pounds, and several in the 500 pound range, with the typical being only around 175 pounds. The larger ones become quite adept at killing other game animals and this was the case where this one came from. Jerry had several pictures from a game camera of a large boar killing or pulling dead deer into heavier brush and invited me out. I was working in the Houston area and jumped at the opportunity. After getting the smaller one and knowing it wasn't the one causing the real problems, we went back a few days later, after one missed chance due to heavy brush, a few hours later a clean shot was offered and an we made it count. When pressured, they become very spooky, and will run at the slightest sound or even unusual changes in the surroundings. They are a very challenging animal to hunt, and even more so when spooked. 

As for eating them, I prefer it over commercial raised meat, no additives or drugs which seem to change the flavor quite a bit to me. It has a milder, less sweet flavor. I was working with a crew of 18 people, and that hog only lasted a week. A big part of it was cooked into Curried Pork with jalapenos, and went great in cold weather working outside. We grilled a shoulder and had it for Christmas dinner, and it was gone in under 30 minutes.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Mmmmm... Pig meat! That would make me smile too... Every time I pulled a package out of the freezer! :lol: 

Dave

I made a post here earlier this morning, but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## yar

Shark I know some states have a year round open season on hogs because they are out of control and very destructive to farms and livestock. Is it the same where you were hunting? 

Nice big boar you guys got there, good job!!


----------



## Shark

At the time, and I am pretty sure it is still that way, wild hogs are a big problem, and it is pretty much open season on them. At the time of that trip, on private land you didn't need a license to hunt them in Texas. You could hunt at night under artificial light and even the use of night vision was legal. Public land is a different set of rules, but were still very generous for resident and non residents. During our hunt there, I spotted one herd that had over 50 hogs in it, mainly younger animals, we were after the big animals that were killing other game. Here in Alabama, they are still a big problem in some areas, and expanding, especially in the brushy country such as the middle and southern parts of the state. Swampy areas as well can be highly populated and even dangerous at times to roam without some protection. A few years ago I got a good look at a corn field where a herd had been rooting and eating and the entire field was pretty much a waste land. Now that I think about that, the property was owned by a retired agriculture professor from the University of Auburn that we had been doing other work for at the time. Well in his 80's at the time, he killed 8 in one morning with a shotgun. A very spunky, likable man.


----------



## yar

I figured it was an open season. Haven't had a hog problem this far north yet but I have heard there have been sightings in lower parts of Pennsylvania so I guess its only a matter of time before they get up my way. I hunt in the lower Catskill Mts here in NY. Good deer and turkey hunting. The Spring turkey season is better, hunt turkey until noon and then head to the streams to fly fish for big rainbow trout. Anyway glad to see there are a few people who still enjoy the outdoors and the benefits that mother nature provides us.


----------



## philddreamer

Shark, what "means" were used for putting down the beast, bow, modern firearm...?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Shark

Modern firearm. I had just bought a new .270, and it was the choice after a bullet failure from a .243 a few days before on another hog. Since I couldn't find my favorite .243 load locally, I went with the .270.


----------



## Harold_V

Thanks for the great report. No (wild) hogs here in Washington, at least that I know of, but if there was, I'd likely attempt to harvest one. Keep in mind, I don't generally hunt, but I do enjoy a meal of pork.

Interesting comments on the failure of a .243. If my 6MM didn't haul one down, I'd resort to my 458 Winchester magnum. A sure kill, I would think! 

Harold


----------



## yar

That .458 wouldn't leave much of any thing left. Instant pulled pork, just add bbq sauce. That has to have one helluva kick Harold!!!


----------



## Shark

Funny about that .243 bullet in a way. The shot was made standing broadside at about 60 yards. The shoulder blade can be very hard, so I opted for a neck shot just behind the head at the neck. The shot appeared to be perfect, but a few minutes later it started to move again. Another shot in the same general area from the top side of the neck and it went crazy and was on it's feet and gone before a third shot could be taken. We found it later, and discovered the first bullet had been spent in the fat around the neck and never made it into the vital area. The second bullet had managed to connect with a vital artery but took some time to have the desired affect. The fat will act as a sealant and stop the flow of blood, which is very common, and makes tracking very tough and dangerous in heavy cover. After the bigger one pictured I went with the .308 for a firearm where there was a chance for hogs, but still try to avoid hitting the shoulder blade. Even the bigger hog was shot at a quartering angle from the neck, and the bullet was found in the lung cavity, very shallow for that caliber and only from 70 yards. There was no blood on the ground from either of those two.


----------



## yar

Shark have you tried Nosler with ballistic tips. Good penetration and expansion after impact. I used them in my .270 with a 130gr bullet. I moved up to a .308 with 150gr bullet and if shot placement is good it only takes one shot to put down a deer. They are a bit pricey but I only use them in the field. For sighting in I shoot Remington soft points. Where I hunt its heavy woods so a shot longer than 70 yards is rare, so the rounds use to sight in do not make a difference.


----------



## kurtak

solar_plasma said:


> Just curious....do you eat those bears? Aren't they full of trichina worms? And if so, how long do you have to cook them in order to kill the trichinellas?



Yes - bears like pigs can carry the trichina worm - however the worm dies (quickly) at a relatively low temp - 160F (the worm actually dies a bit below 160F but 160F is recommended) which is much cooler then the temp of a frying pan - contrary to common belief there is no need to cook to well done - you just need to be sure it reaches 160F to the center of the meat being cooked 

I have been making my own sausage, ham & bacon for many years now - when smoking the meat (sausage with pork or bear meat in it) & you like a heaver smoke flavor you start with a cold smoke of about 90F to 120F in the smoker for the first few hours & then at the end you bring the smoker temp up to 160F & run it at that temp till the center of the meat hits 160F for about 1/2 hour to kill the worm --- if you like a lighter smoke flavor run a hot smoke (160F) from the start till the center hits 160F for 1/2 hour (go an hour if you are worried) 

Bear/venison sausage = yummmm goooood :mrgreen: 

Edit; to correct temp at which trichina worm dies

Kurt


----------



## kurtak

Hey Phil

Sounds like you do your own meat processing ? --- if so & if you do any smoking & canning you gotta try this one on some bear meat - you & everyone else will love it :!: 

Put a light sugar cure on it for a day - then put it in the smoker for just a couple hours (you just want a light kipper type smoke on it) then cube it up & put it in your canning jars & can it --- canning makes it melt in you mouth & brings out the flavor of the cure/smoke (which is why you only want to do a light cure/smoke)

Yummmmm Goooood :mrgreen: 

I just finished 21 quarts of canned venison from this years harvest 8) (also just butchered a cow) freezer is full :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Shark

yar said:


> Shark have you tried Nosler with ballistic tips. Good penetration and expansion after impact. I used them in my .270 with a 130gr bullet. I moved up to a .308 with 150gr bullet and if shot placement is good it only takes one shot to put down a deer. They are a bit pricey but I only use them in the field. For sighting in I shoot Remington soft points. Where I hunt its heavy woods so a shot longer than 70 yards is rare, so the rounds use to sight in do not make a difference.



Yes, I have tried them and do use them for them deer, when I hunt which isn't much anymore. I had been shooting the Nosler Partition, but had ran out and couldn't find any at the time on short notice. In both cases I had ended up using the Hornady Superformance loads with their bonded core bullets. The Partition is a great bullet and the "H" type core will stay together under extreme conditions and still provide proper expansion. If I get another chance to make that kind of trip again, I would like to try the new GMX bullet from Hornady.


----------



## philddreamer

> Hey Phil
> 
> Sounds like you do your own meat processing ? --- if so & if you do any smoking & canning you gotta try this one on some bear meat - you & everyone else will love it
> 
> Put a light sugar cure on it for a day - then put it in the smoker for just a couple hours (you just want a light kipper type smoke on it) then cube it up & put it in your canning jars & can it --- canning makes it melt in you mouth & brings out the flavor of the cure/smoke (which is why you only want to do a light cure/smoke)
> 
> Yummmmm Goooood
> 
> I just finished 21 quarts of canned venison from this years harvest (also just butchered a cow) freezer is full
> 
> KurtTop Report this postReply with quote



Kurt that sounds good!
My son does all the butchering and prep of the meats. This season, though, we took our animals to an excellent meat house and they de-boned and packaged it. We made alot of jalapeno/cheddar & Luisiana Cajun bratts and ground meat. Awesome stuff! :mrgreen: 
I'll e-mail your "recipe" to him, he loves trying new ways of preserving the meat.

Thanks!


----------



## philddreamer

My son and I like to use FEDERAL PREMIUM VITAL-SHOCK; it's also a bit more expensive, but worth every penny! 
I get it in 7mm REM. MAG 160grain Nosler ACCUBOND. My son, in 300 SHORT MAG. 
We have to make long shots for bears out here, and those rounds are perfect for longer distance shots. My son's kills have been anywhere fron 200 yds. to 250 yds.; mine were 340 yds.; I just got lucky... TWICE!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shark

I haven't used the Accubond on game, but they shoot very well. I have tried several loads with them at the range, and was pretty impressed with their accuracy. I have a few box's put back, never know when you will find something good to eat. :lol: 

Your Cajan sausages, were they the Bodan type. I love those those things and can't get them here. I tried making some, and just couldn't get them right.


----------



## yar

@ Phil-that 340 yard shot is daddy showing up son. I love it!!!!


----------



## kurtak

OK guys - I know I am not the only hunter on the forum & its that time of the year --- soooo lets see some pics & hear some stories :!: 

This is the result of my yesterday evening bow hunt which was my second time out this season --- bow season here in Wisconsin actually started September 17th but I like to wait till later in the season when the temps cool down & the rut is getting started

This guy is no monster &/or nothing to brag about - but its meat in the freezer - & like an old timer told me back when was first old enough to start hunting - "those horns don't even make good soup" :lol: 

The bummer in the story is I went out Thursday for the first time & I had a doe come in right under my tree stand - but - I saw a nice size buck coming in from a ways off also & he was coming right in my direction - so I sat there waiting hoping he would come in where I could get a shot at him - I could tell he was at least "starting" into rut because he keep putting his nose in the air & smelling around

Well he did come in close - but not quite close enough for a shot - AND - he was a "real" nice 8 pointer - heavy beams, high tines --- Apparently the doe was not in heat yet because he kept smelling & pawed at the ground a couple times & then lost interest & wondered off instead of coming all the way in where I could get the shot - & by this time the doe had also wondered out of shooting range  

Oh well --- I guess that's why they call it hunting & not shopping :lol: 


I guess I could have let this guy go last night because there is still plenty of time in the season & it is likely that I will see the 8 pointer &/or some other big buck before its all over - but I have never been real big on trophy hunting anyway - I hunt to put meat in the freezer - which I now have & I still have 2 doe tags fill

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I'm not a trophy hunter either. The old, big bucks have impressive racks and they're bigger, but the young ones are better eating to me. Nice little eater there! 8) 

Sadly, when my wife's dad passed away, the family sold the land I used to hunt, and I don't feel safe hunting public land around here. Too many idiots out there taking "sound" shots.

Dave


----------



## Tndavid

philddreamer said:


> Hey Phil
> 
> Sounds like you do your own meat processing ? --- if so & if you do any smoking & canning you gotta try this one on some bear meat - you & everyone else will love it
> 
> Put a light sugar cure on it for a day - then put it in the smoker for just a couple hours (you just want a light kipper type smoke on it) then cube it up & put it in your canning jars & can it --- canning makes it melt in you mouth & brings out the flavor of the cure/smoke (which is why you only want to do a light cure/smoke)
> 
> Yummmmm Goooood
> 
> I just finished 21 quarts of canned venison from this years harvest (also just butchered a cow) freezer is full
> 
> KurtTop Report this postReply with quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt that sounds good!
> My son does all the butchering and prep of the meats. This season, though, we took our animals to an excellent meat house and they de-boned and packaged it. We made alot of jalapeno/cheddar & Luisiana Cajun bratts and ground meat. Awesome stuff! :mrgreen:
> I'll e-mail your "recipe" to him, he loves trying new ways of preserving the meat.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Dang Phil, them jalapeño/cheddar and Louisiana bratts sound amazing!! We do a lot of jalapeño/cheddar deer summer sausage here and it'll make your tongue beat your face off trying to get a taste..Oh and Caribbean jerk bacon wrapped backstrap in the grill. Good God it's so good. I have em circling my grill like buzzards. Lol


----------



## anachronism

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'm not a trophy hunter either. The old, big bucks have impressive racks and they're bigger, but the young ones are better eating to me. Nice little eater there! 8)
> 
> Sadly, when my wife's dad passed away, the family sold the land I used to hunt, and I don't feel safe hunting public land around here. * Too many idiots out there taking "sound" shots.*
> 
> Dave



Is that what I have heard referred to as "rustle hunting" Dave? A guy I go hunting with over here (deer control for an Airbase) once went out with some visiting US airmen and within 15 mins handed his gun back and left when one of them heard a noise and pumped three rounds from a .243 into a clump of foliage without knowing what was there or behind it...

We do have guns over here fellas we just have to apply for a licence for them.


----------



## kurtak

anachronism said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a trophy hunter either. The old, big bucks have impressive racks and they're bigger, but the young ones are better eating to me. Nice little eater there! 8)
> 
> Sadly, when my wife's dad passed away, the family sold the land I used to hunt, and I don't feel safe hunting public land around here. * Too many idiots out there taking "sound" shots.*
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I have heard referred to as "rustle hunting" Dave? A guy I go hunting with over here (deer control for an Airbase) once went out with some visiting US airmen and within 15 mins handed his gun back and left when one of them heard a noise and pumped three rounds from a .243 into a clump of foliage without knowing what was there or behind it...
> 
> We do have guns over here fellas we just have to apply for a licence for them.
Click to expand...


Yap - that's it - you get some real nut jobs hunting public lands during the gun season - bow season is not so bad as there are a LOT fewer bow hunters AND with bow you have to have your deer in "very" close AND it has to be a "clear" shot --- arrows don't go through brush like bullets

Like Dave I would not hunt the gun season if I didn't have my own property to hunt - & speaking of the gun season I did add a second deer to the freezer - small doe - nothing to brag about - but like I said - I have never been a trophy hunter - meet in the freezer is more important to me then horns hanging on the wall

Kurt


----------



## anachronism

Here you go Kurt.

First Roe of the year. Just before dusk and the hare popped into the field a couple of minutes after the doe was shot. The hare was shot with an air rifle.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

That's either a small deer or a big bunny! What do the two weigh approximately?

Dave


----------



## anachronism

The doe was approx 40 pounds, 18 months old. The hare IS certainly a big bunny.


----------



## snoman701

anachronism said:


> We do have guns over here fellas we just have to apply for a licence for them.


Yes, I was quite surprised to send a few chamber reamers to Great Britain.

Is it an expensive license? I have enjoyed learning how other countries have handled gun control...but I was still under the assumption that GB was pretty much sporting shotguns in the country only.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Did anyone here see the 47 point buck shot in sumner Tn?
Massive.. Ended up being the world record.

I wonder what that rack would sell for..


----------



## butcher

http://www.nbc26.com/news/national/gallatin-hunter-bags-47-point-buck
http://www.tennessean.com/story/sports/2017/01/09/deer-sumner-wold-record/96348008/


Nice rack, but I like good meat better.


----------



## anachronism

snoman701 said:


> Is it an expensive license? I have enjoyed learning how other countries have handled gun control...but I was still under the assumption that GB was pretty much sporting shotguns in the country only.



£90 for five years. Soon to be increased to ten years Sno.


----------



## kurtak

Right on Jon - its always a good day in the field when you come home with some meat for the freezer 8)  

That is one big hare - here in Wisconsin we have the snowshoe hare & cottontail rabbits - the cottontail is only about half the size of the snowshoe which (the snowshoe) is about as big as the hare you show in your pick - hunting the snowshoe is harder then hunting the cottontail 



FrugalRefiner said:


> That's either a small deer or a big bunny! What do the two weigh approximately?
> 
> Dave



Dave 

That is a European Roe Deer - They are MUCH smaller then the White Tail, Mule Deer & Black Tail we have here in the states --- they (European Roe Deer) only run about 15 - 35 Kg (33 - 77 lb) with the buck of course being on the bigger end of that

Our Black Tail (common in the pacific northwest) are our smaller deer - but still bigger then the European Roe - after growing up hunting Whitetail in Wisconsin - then when I moved to Northern California the first Black Tail I shot I was surprised how much smaller it was then the Whitetails here in Wisconsin 

Here is a couple pics of Black Tails I got - the first pic is the first one I got my first year in Northern California - they tend to run about 40 - 60 lbs lighter then the Whitetails we have in Wisconsin 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism

Thanks Kurt 

By the way that Hare was 6.6 pounds


----------



## Tndavid

Ewww wee. Jon, I'd have the grill fired up and the bacon wrapped back strap sizzling!!


----------



## Palladium

I wasn't hunting for it, but i found it!

It's been cold for the last several days so I been leaving the heater on in my shop for the cats to stay warm. I came by to feed them tonight and found this guy asleep in my chair!!! The cats were looking at me wondering why he gets to sleep in my chair when I don't even let them. Before I could explain it to the cats he up and waddled off! The cats are looking at me like "ain't you going to do something about this?"


----------



## glorycloud

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

An opportunist!! 

Tell the cats to deal with it themselves!! 8)


----------



## silversaddle1

Palladium said:


> I wasn't hunting for it, but i found it!
> 
> It's been cold for the last several days so I been leaving the heater on in my shop for the cats to stay warm. I came by to feed them tonight and found this guy asleep in my chair!!! The cats were looking at me wondering why he gets to sleep in my chair when I don't even let them. Before I could explain it to the cats he up and waddled off! The cats are looking at me like "ain't you going to do something about this?"



Now in my barn that wouldn't have made it out. Them things can get horses very, very sick. They don't mix.


----------



## UncleBenBen

silversaddle1 said:


> Now in my barn that wouldn't have made it out. Them things can get horses very, very sick. They don't mix.



Yep, they are some nasty critters. A couple buddies and I once flipped a well bloated young dead heifer off a 4 foot bank into a dry creek bed. High, hot summer. When she hit the bottom, the air came out with a loud hiss. That horrid stench hit us in time to see an opossum come crawling out the back end covered in slime. I've never puked so hard in my life!!

But I can't blame Ralph's new cat for trying get away from the cold. I walked outside this morning and saw a logging chain crawling under the house trying to get warm. Now that's cold! :lol: :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson

UncleBenBen said:


> But I can't blame Ralph's new cat for trying get away from the cold. I walked outside this morning and saw a logging chain crawling under the house trying to get warm. Now that's cold! :lol: :lol:


When it's that cold we cut the tail off our cats...
... not that it gets any warmer but you can close the door faster.

 

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen

In keeping with the spirit of safety that is so well stressed on this great forum, I want to mention something that hit way too close to home this week.

On New Year's day a good friend of ours fell out of a tree while hunting. He wasn't wearing a harness. He rarely uses an actual stand, just climbs up a tree straddles a branch. Luckily he was only 20 feet up that particular day, but it was high enough.

He landed on his side. Crushed his hip and pelvis, cracked a few ribs, broke the radius and ulna in his left arm, broke his nose, and knocked some bone fragments loose around his eye socket.

He lay unconscious for close to two hours. The temperature was around 10F. He was able to call his wife. All she could make out was that he was hurt and he didn't know where he was. They were able to ping his phone and found him another hour later very hypothermic. They said another hour and he likely wouldn't have survived.

He will be ok. He's a tough ol' country boy but in a lot of pain. The surgeons rebuilt his hip and pelvis Tuesday. Surgery on his arm today, and repair on his eye socket next week. Six months of therapy to hopefully get him walking normal again.

So moral of the story, if you're going to be hunting off of the ground, wear your harness and tie yourself off! And of course always let someone know where you are going and when you will be back.

Y'all stay safe out there!
Ben


----------



## anachronism

I hope you gave him a slap for being a numpty Ben. That's just Darwin award stuff mate. He's lucky he didn't discharge his firearm. I'm glad he's good though mate. 8) 

Jon


----------



## kurtak

g_axelsson said:


> When it's that cold we cut the tail off our cats...
> ... not that it gets any warmer but you can close the door faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Göran



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thank Goran - that made my day - coming from Wisconsin where it gets down to 20 - 30 (Fahrenheit) below zero with wind chills of 40 -60 below I can actually relate to that  

Kurt


----------



## acpeacemaker

Fun morning to be out and about.


----------



## Platdigger

Wooo nice haul!


----------



## acpeacemaker

Platdigger said:


> Wooo nice haul!



Thanks =)
A friend of mine found a little over 300 yesterday with it lightly snowing. Ticks seem already bad this year for this area. =/


----------



## butcher

Looks like you had a very nice relaxing day in the woods, and came home with some good eating.
Ticks are out in force here also.


----------



## Platdigger

Haven't seen any ticks here yet. But, it has been about a week since I have been in the sagebrush.


----------



## Smack

Ticks are always bad by the time the Yellows are out, that's why I like looking for Black Morel's more. Not even any Black one's here yet...soon though.


----------



## Shark

That time of year again. Today's results hunting with a buddy of mine.


----------



## galenrog

If you can’t eat it all, I know some people near you that can help out.


----------



## Shark

galenrog said:


> If you can’t eat it all, I know some people near you that can help out.



Our season is just getting started and these are being taken on depredation hunts. If we get any more, (just flat missed one today) I will let you know.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

If you get more than you can handle, you can always feel free to send some up to me, especially that little tender one! Yummy!!! I haven't been able to hunt since my wife's family sold her dad's land after he passed away. Hunting on public land around here is just far too dangerous. Too many city folks out there taking "sound shots". :evil: 

Dave


----------



## Shark

Public land scares me, just to many wild shooters out there. These are from private farm lands, they should be real good with all the corn they have been eating. The two we got yesterday are being made into jerky.


----------



## butcher

Heck, every nut in the country is moving up here to grow pot and shoot machine guns wildly,

I have two bullet holes in my roof from some city slicker a mile off scaring deer away from his crop in the middle of the night with some submachine gun, sure we live in the country a long way from each other but bullets shot wildly in the air have to rain down someplace. 

I do not know how many times I come upon illegal grows, or other illegal activity on public lands, I have been shot at, had my vehicle vandalized...

I still hunt or roam and gold mine on public property, but I am very cautious any time I am near any road. I do not walk man-made trails or parks.

I find that these people do not normally roam the woods (unless it is illegal), and most "city hunters basically road hunt and do not leave a road or some public trail cut out like some city park.

Once I am up in the woods and the mountains I feel safe, I almost never run into anyone and if I do, we are on equal terms, I am also armed.


I feel the most danger when walking out of the woods back to a public road, Here is where I duck and hide until the truck with the two men full of beer with their new submachine guns speed on by in a noisy cloud of dust, with me hoping they do not see some bush move in my direction and begin opening firing on something they want to kill.

I am not for gun control, but we definitely need to control idiots with guns, I have lived in the country all of my life, much of the time feeding my family with what we hunted, and have never seen such idiots as these city slickers who probably voted for gun control and to grow pot, who move to the country with a gun they do not know how to use.

The country is not what it used to be.


----------



## Shark

I know that feeling butcher. Back several years ago I was hunting elk in southeastern Idaho when some idiots opened up just a couple hundred yards from me. Sound like one of those war movies with all the fire power going off. Then all the fish and game people showed up and that hunt was over for me and several others in the area. Later in the day they caught a couple of guys from California with two AK's. I did hunt one more time in Idaho just in the other end of the state. Best hunt ever, off the Selway Bitterroot area. No way I could stand to ride a mule that much these days, but I would love to do that again.


----------



## butcher

I am also getting a little bit too old to be being drug around the mountain by a mule anymore :lol: 

I remember when I had a small mule (Rosey) that was afraid of me, I was bound and determined I would teach her to log, and to pull a wagon, well one sunny day when we we arguing which way to go, I had the bright idea to tie the rope around my waist that mule was small, and I would take control...

Well, as the dust settled on the other side of the mountain I finally got untied from that poor scared little mule with that screaming hunk tied to her, chasing her through the woods around the mountain.

My broken hip and the bruises healed, and that little mule did learn to pull a wagon just fine.
And she would log (but not safely), she would take off running with the log and me trying to keep up, and not get run over by the log.


----------



## jimdoc

For you gun guys;

Walmart is unloading all the ammo they will stop selling on clearance. Some stores have done it already and have been cleaned out already. My store hasn't started yet and the case is pretty full. The lady told me she could match other store prices, and prices at her "sister" stores. So I printed out a receipt that showed the SKU's of what I wanted, and a screen shot of a receipt on a Youtube video, and that worked to get the clearance price before this store enacted those clearance prices. Beat the guy's cleaning out the cases (probably gun store owners).

I got 500 round 9mm Winchester $45 (was $85) and 150 round Winchester 9mm Nato $15 (was $27)

All "evil" assault weapon rounds and handgun rounds will be clearanced out before Dec 29th, and what they have left will be donated to local law enforcement.


----------



## jimdoc

The Walmart clearance officially hit my local store today, and lots of stuff was bought up before I went back today. So the good stuff won't last long.

You can check Brickseek to check your local stores;

https://brickseek.com/


----------



## galenrog

For the western Oregon bird hunters, my wife wants a few ducks or geese. If you have a few too many in the freezer, send a PM, and we may be able to work something out. Thanks.


----------



## Shark

Since we had some meat saved up I thought I would try my luck at a bigger deer. While this isn't the one I was looking for he would do. I really had hoped to catch the shot on the camera, but it didn't work out. I managed to get the shot off before he turned his head back around and it centered his chest while missing both front shoulders, saving even more meat. The camera is to my left about 40 yards from me.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Shark said:


> I managed to get the shot off before he turned his head back around and it centered his chest while missing both front shoulders, saving even more meat.



Perfect shot!

Dave


----------



## Shark

Same shot, same posture, about 10 yards further out than the last one. No buck fever with this one, which means I remembered to take a picture before dressing it,


----------



## stella polaris

What a chrismas gift! Finally a thread i know something about. What a joy not to be the noob among the refining masters all the time :lol: Wonder why I have not seen the thread before?


My professional title is Jägmästare. Or as in German, Jägmeister, you know the square green bottle with a deer containing alcohol. In English it can be translated Hunting master... Now we talking so to say :mrgreen: 
Now, when I, in all humbleness, have bragged a little about being a real master in the subject, we go back to reality. In English I am a forester but in Sweden its called jägmästare and are a wider education than a International forester education. The title hangs on since middle ages. In short, I have a university education how to shoot and butch animals among all other things we had to learn. On top on that I did a 10 week informal course in Zoo ecology. Focusing on poaching of brown bear (Grizzly) and its inpact on population.

Today I do not hunt that much. A little for meat thats all. I prefer to study the animals instead. But how knows what will happend after I read this thread? Will I get a itchy trigger finger?


----------



## Shark

I didn't hunt big game for several years, except for Turkey. Turkey hunting is addictive but I can't shoot shotguns anymore. If you have any pictures post them up, even if they are older pictures. 

This is from yesterday, kind of costly as I fell bringing it out and got a bit bruised up. Might go back out this evening, but not sure just yet. To give an idea of how thick the population is in this particular area this is my 5th deer from the same spot, and my buddy has taken 4 from a seat about 30 yards from mine. There was 4 other deer running with this one, but my buddy couldn't see them. We will be moving his position today or tomorrow.


----------



## Shark

Finally got the jerky done. This is our third batch and a mix of 7 flavors. All the meat has been processed or ate so we will be back hunting tomorrow.


----------



## philddreamer

This season I didn't hunt at all, but my son and his son did... My son bagged a nice black bear boar, about 250 pounds!

Phil


----------



## philddreamer

They also bagged each, a deer... 
this is my grandson with his!!!

Phil


----------



## Shark

Nice haul! I would love to try black bear but the old legs just aren't up to it anymore. We have a few in our area but no season on them. I am getting lazy or old or out of shape as my ground blind is a 100 yard walk from where we park and another 40 yards to the clearing we are watching. Some days that walk seems like miles but I refuse to completely quit. 

Nice job getting the young ones involved in hunting. I have niece that got her first deer with a 7-08 at forty yards when she 6. I am not sure who was the proudest me, her or her dad.


----------



## stella polaris

Lack of ideas what to do with the gold? Home made hitting power might solve your problems?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joVc8VFXLh8


----------



## acpeacemaker

As some know I play around in a couple states through the year... I'm in SW Missouri right now. Talked with a neighbor last week and he found about 70 morels. Anyone else out there finding anything? Even maybe some beefsteaks? I wanted to go before we get stationed at Ft Bliss. But we just had another chilling cold snap about 3 days ago that probably set the cycle back some.

Andrew


----------



## butcher

I noticed several patches that looked like morels to me, and I was so very tempted, I know of many plants I find in the woods that I can eat safely, and I know, that I do not know enough about mushrooms to eat them no matter how tempting, so there here and seem to be worth hunting if you know which ones to eat safely.


----------



## stella polaris

Morels can easy be grown by digging down old newspapers in rows. Perhaps something to try if you have your own land. (Should be morels in the area).


----------



## kurtak

butcher said:


> I noticed several patches that looked like morels to me, and I was so very tempted, I know of many plants I find in the woods that I can eat safely, and I know, that I do not know enough about mushrooms to eat them no matter how tempting, so there here and seem to be worth hunting if you know which ones to eat safely.



I went out yesterday to see if the mushrooms where coming up yet - didn't find anything so its "a bit" early here yet - but close (this next week I am thinking)

But yes - there are "false" morel(s) that looks a lot like a true morel but the false morel(s) is poisonous

The difference

True morels - have a very "evident" honey comb cell like structure to them with sharp edges at the top/surface of the membrane that makes up the walls of the cells - in other words it looks "just" like a honey comb with individual cells

False morels have a wrinkly look/structure to them that can "appear" to have a honey comb appearance - however that honey comb appearance is NOT made up of individual cells that have sharp edges at the top/surface of the cells - rather the membrane "rolls" over from what appears to be one cell to the next so the edges are clearly rounded at the top of what "appears" to be different cells --- in other words the membrane of a false morel "rolls over" as a continuation of the same membrane from what appears to be one cell to the next --- whereas the true morel has the clear individual cells of a honey comb

It is WELL worth learning the difference - because there is NOTHING better then venison (deer or elk) stakes (back strap) topped off with morels & a baked tater --- its a meal fit for kings & queens - at the cost of a walk in the woods :G :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak

Here is a link to identification of true morel vs. false morel

To add to my last post - as I said - the true morel looks like a honey comb - the false morel looks more like a brain

https://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/morel-mushroom.html

Kurt


----------



## rickzeien

Not sure about Morel(s) but stay away from the wild coffee beans. Taste like sh#$%t






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtak

rickzeien said:


> Not sure about Morel(s) but stay away from the wild coffee beans. Taste like sh#$%t



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Like mushroom hunting identification is important - those look like "false" coffee beans :twisted: 

For what it is worth today I am putting a brown sugar cure (dry cure) on about 65 pounds of ham & bacon from a pig I just butchered - then it goes in the smoker next week end

So if the wild shrooms come up this week they will go "really" well with ham/bacon fresh out of the smoke

Gota love country living

Or as the song goes "country boy will survive" (Hank Williams Jr) :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## butcher

I will have to recheck the patches of mushrooms to see if I can tell the difference, from what I can tell it would be risky business to eat them after reading an article or two and watching a few youtube videos, we all know how well you can learn to refine from that exercise.

Those coffee beans in the woods are real, they are good indicators of fresh meat if they are a bit wet and fresh, if dried you may have to travel farther to find meat.

When searching the woods for meat, I look for the fresh coffee beans, take them and smear them all over my body and into my clothes, this masks the smell of man (my stink) and allows me to get very close to the meat before taking it.

Talking about backstrap sure is making me hungry, talking about smoking ham sure makes me homesick for my home in Kentucky.


----------



## acpeacemaker

stella polaris said:


> Morels can easy be grown by digging down old newspapers in rows. Perhaps something to try if you have your own land. (Should be morels in the area).



I tried this about 20 years ago with a house I had in town on an acre. It did work. There wasn't a ton of them, but I tried it next to a super large oak tree we had, and a few popped up the next year.

The false morels we never really had the issues with of mistaken identity. Most ive seen here have always looked like something completely different. But once you see a morel and a false morel, I think you'd probably feel pretty confident. Like real gold vs pyrite... But is definitely easier to identify those things when you go with someone that is a morel vet lol. 

Our usual meat with mushroom tango is a mess of white bass. Usually when the morels are out the whites are running... And a fish fry sounds pretty tasty right now.

This might be completely wrong but just tidbit from someone else. Seems like I had an ole timer tell me once false morels won't have the the little bugs that morels have. Which you cut the morels lengthwise and soak in saltwater, and it gets rid of them easily. Real morels are also hollow including the stem.

Andrew


----------



## FrugalRefiner

acpeacemaker said:


> Our usual meat with mushroom tango is a mess of white bass. Usually when the morels are out the whites are running... And a fish fry sounds pretty tasty right now.



Crappie season here in southeast Ohio, and yes, a fish fry is in order. Our son brought a catch of fresh crappie a couple of nights ago. Fried them up and made fish tacos. Sooo good!

Dave


----------



## Shark

Crappie, blackened and fried in hot butter and an iron skillet over an open, very hot fire. Toss is a few morels makes it even better. I wish I still had a way to get them fresh. Dang, now I want to go fishing...and eat.


----------



## butcher

Oh, how I used to love to fish, fish fresh off a hot fire Mmmmm sounds good.

These are hollow including the stem, but the outside top does not look like it would taste good, no matter how much fish and butter you had, maybe I am wrong.




I would rather eat fried squirrel brains, they look better than these mushrooms do, and I know they taste good and are safe to eat...


----------



## acpeacemaker

butcher said:


> Oh, how I used to love to fish, fish fresh off a hot fire Mmmmm sounds good.
> 
> These are hollow including the stem, but the outside top does not look like it would taste good, no matter how much fish and butter you had, maybe I am wrong.
> mushroom2].jpg
> mushroom1.jpg
> I would rather eat fried squirrel brains, they look better than these mushrooms do, and I know they taste good and are safe to eat...




Hey, 
You are correct they probably wouldnt taste good. Those are definitely false morels. Don't eat those  The color is a good indicator. See how the brainy part still has stem like part going through it on the inside? Morels will be almost always completely hollow.


----------



## butcher

Yeah, I figured if I ate them I would be running around here like that ole fox who eats all the spoiled meat or the horses I bury, marking his territory on top of every stump in the country, like a bear shh in the woods...


----------



## acpeacemaker

Even though it was cold and rainy yesterday...


----------



## butcher

I do not know about edible or tasty but those do look much different, it looks like you a nice mess there to add to a meal. Now I can see why you say like gold and pyrite once you know the difference...

I came here to learn how to refine gold, Now I learn about mushrooms from my friends on the gold refining forum, thanks to you guys, I learn something every day.


----------



## kurtak

acpeacemaker said:


> Even though it was cold and rainy yesterday...



NICE :!: PURE gold :G Yum :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## philddreamer

kurtak wrote:


> During the (work) week it is hard for me to post much due to having a day job - plus this time of the year deer & elk hunting season is coming up so I spend my week ends out in the woods scouting for the up coming hunting seasons -


Indeed! 

Bear season started Aug. 1st in Washington state; my wife and I went out our son and his son. Around 8:30 a.m. 
BOOOM! BEAR DOWN! :mrgreen: Our grandson saw it and dropped it, 230yds shot.


----------



## Jmk88

Absolute scum...

I hope I see you with a rifle to hand one day. 

First two shots will be in the legs.... the rest would be impulsive until you stopped breathing. 

What has you killing nature for pleasure got to do with refining you complete degenerate?


----------



## Jmk88

Also Phil...

This post was Edited the content deleted and JMK banned.

Butcher.

Any other moderator wishing to remove this ban and educate JMK on the forum rules and conducting himself properly on this public forum is welcome to do so.


----------



## Shark

It has been a while, but I have not forgot how to fish it seems. Been going with a buddy and having some success. This is the first time I have fished in over three years and it felt good, even if we did release them.


----------



## Yggdrasil

JMK!
This was totally uncalled for, if we have a beef with anyone else in the forum, take in PM.
I agree it is the wrong thread for this, we have a hunters cahtroom.
On the other hand, it is sensible and wise to harvest what nature provides for us, as long as it is done in a responsible way.
This kind of rambling would land you in jail in many parts of the world.
What it may lead to in here, I really don't know.


----------



## butcher

Jmk88 has been banned yet again.


----------



## rickzeien

Nice catch!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtak

philddreamer said:


> kurtak wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> During the (work) week it is hard for me to post much due to having a day job - plus this time of the year deer & elk hunting season is coming up so I spend my week ends out in the woods scouting for the up coming hunting seasons -
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Bear season started Aug. 1st in Washington state; my wife and I went out our son and his son. Around 8:30 a.m.
> BOOOM! BEAR DOWN! :mrgreen: Our grandson saw it and dropped it, 230yds shot.
Click to expand...


Nice Phil 8) :mrgreen:

just a reminder :arrow: Hunters Chat Room

Kurt


----------



## kurtak

Nice shark 8) :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## philddreamer

I'm sorry for posting the pic in the wrong section and thus offending some members...

If a moderator can please delete it... I might re-posted on a later day in the Hunters chat section. 

Thank you!
Phil


----------



## FrugalRefiner

No problem Phil. I've moved your post and those that followed to the Hunters Chat Room thread.

Dave


----------



## Shark

I love those bear pictures. I would give it a try again if I was able.


----------



## philddreamer

> No problem Phil. I've moved your post and those that followed to the Hunters Chat Room thread.



Thank you, Dave!


----------



## philddreamer

Shark wrote:


> I love those bear pictures. I would give it a try again if I was able.



And I love those fish pic's!!! 8) I haven't done any fishing for some years... last time I went out with a friend I caught a 12# silver salmon. Good eating! :mrgreen:

phil

oh... another bear pic:


----------



## Shark

Here are few from before I gained all the weight (and grey hair). Both of these these were tagged for NOAA and released. The first two are of the same fish.

Bull Shark




That is a 5 1/2 foot rod. 




Scalloped Hammerhead.


----------



## kurtak

So Shark - are we going to see you on the next episode of (Discovery) "Shark Week" :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## rickzeien

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=1-iKwZKc7Ok&list=RDAMVM1-iKwZKc7Ok

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## philddreamer

WOW!!! :shock: Now that's a big catch!!!  

Ever since I had a close encounter with one of them "puppies" when I was grewing up in Puerto Rico, I only want to see them in pic's! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shark

Been a while... So, while deer has been rather slow this year, Spring turkey season might be a bit better. Been chasing one deer this time, and so far he has stayed nocturnal, but we have a few more days of the season yet.






I have counted as many as 27 turkey in this flock and 6 of them were toms.


----------



## acpeacemaker

I'm curious to how many newcomers will be going to the woods this year. Due to cabin fever and covid and politics. I've seen a lot of more than abundance of people on the lakes already. 

Be safe,
Andrew


----------



## FrugalRefiner

And that's so scary! People who haven't a clue as to what they're doing, tromping out to the woods with deadly weapons. I gave up hunting on public land a long time ago. Even private land is dangerous. I've been in a stand on my buddy's land and had a slug come ripping through the branches uncomfortably close to me.

Dave


----------



## butcher

You have to be careful not to wander into a meth lab hidden in the woods, or onto an illegal field of Drugs.
The most danger is in entering the woods or coming back out of the woods.

We have to go further into the woods now, to get away from the homeless camps close to any roads.
The government now charging more for a hunting license than the meat is worth.

going hunting nowadays you not only have to worry about someone shooting you by accident but also you just hope they miss you when they begin shooting at you on purpose.


----------



## alexxx

Just wanted to share a bit.

A small buck harvested last season, about 225 lbs.

About 7-8 years ago I started making a few deals on this forum with Ericrm. We lost touch for a few years and started to work together again the last 2 years. Eric came to hunt with me on my land and he was able to hit that white tail with 12 gauge at 50 yards. A bullet straight in the middle of the heart (I wont post picture here, but believe me, a perfect shot).

Just nice to see that a forum, a business, a passion can bring people together outside the electronic / virtual world. I consider Eric a good friend and that, thanks to the forum.


----------



## alexxx

butcher said:


> Oh, how I used to love to fish, fish fresh off a hot fire Mmmmm sounds good.
> 
> These are hollow including the stem, but the outside top does not look like it would taste good, no matter how much fish and butter you had, maybe I am wrong.
> mushroom2].jpg
> mushroom1.jpg
> I would rather eat fried squirrel brains, they look better than these mushrooms do, and I know they taste good and are safe to eat...



looks like we have the same Massey, I remeber changing that exact same ball joint... was a true pain...


----------



## Shark

Been a while since anyone has posted here, so I thought I might renew interest a bit. 

I can take two more does this year along with two more bucks, but was just being lazy and enjoying the scenery when this doe stopped by.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Beautiful animals! And delicious!

We've had two nice 8 point bucks showing up around the house this year. But, I'm not allowed to take yard deer. I no longer have access to any private land, and I don't hunt public land around here.

You've now introduced me to the tactacam. Pretty cool.

Dave


----------



## Shark

I had a hard time with the camera when I first got it but I am getting better with it. They aren’t as easy to set up as they make it sound. But the more I tinker with it the better it gets. Sometimes it is just more relaxing and fun to watch the animals, it isn’t always about harvesting one. I have a ton of turkey footage also, but they aren’t nearly as clear.


----------



## kurtak

I was unable to hunt this year - first time in something like 50 years of hunting

About 8 or 9 months ago I started having some very serious issues with my back - I can hardly walk on flat ground let alone hike on adverse ground 

However - because I have a very nice set up out in my shop for butchering I have managed to fill my freezer with elk & deer meat form helping a couple of friends cut up their elk & deer at my shop 

I love venison - it is my favorite meat of all meat  

Elk roast is the plan for X-mass dinner  

Kurt


----------



## Shark

I would love to have some elk meat. For me elk is the best. I did very little hunting last year. Spent most of December in and out of hospitals again, then had a heart attack in late August of this year so back in hospital in early September. Most of my recent posts, including this one is from a ground blind in the woods. I have actually passed on more deer this year than I have taken. But it has been fun and relaxing.


----------

